# Show me your yak Saturday AM @ SPSP!



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I'll be hitting SPSP jetty for some fishing this Saturday morning around 5 AM. I was hoping to check out some yaks if anyone is planning on launching from the beach.

Anyone going to be at SPSP this Saturday AM so I can check out the yaks available?

Thanks

Sandcrab


----------



## fishingrod (May 3, 2004)

Sandcrab,

I would love to show off the yak to get another hooked on the sport. But I will probably be fishing somewhere on the Patapsco this weekend. If I decide to hit SPSP I will let you know.

Rod


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Sandcrab, I would love to come out but made plans already. Saturdays are pretty tough at SPSP for yaks because there are alot of boats out there on a nice day. Hopefully we can meet up. 

Thinking about planning a guided night trip out of Cheasapeake Beach soon. If you are interested let me know. Yak and safety equipment is provided if you don't have it. Josh Larson from Bay Paddlers does the trip. Anyone else interested let me know or PM me.


----------



## FISHIN ROD (Feb 12, 2003)

is the guided trip still being planned or has it happened? I have been thinking of giving it a try.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

wooo... nice. I didn't think anyone was interested but I'll send Josh an email and ask how the fishing is. 

Anyone else interested? Also trying to plan a mini-tournament/get together for all yakkers around the cheasapeake bay. Anybody interested in this? Thinking about end of september.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm interested but i will be in Hatteras the last 2 weeks of Sept.


----------

